# Something annoying



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I find it annoying that I'm trying to fatten Dexter up, 
Meanwhile, I'm depriving myself to lose weight haha 
IT'S NOT FAIR! I WANT TO BE DEXTER!
Do they make person sized hedgie wheels?? :lol: That would be WAY cooler than a treadmill 

Off topic, but I was thinking about it today when I weighed myself, and then weighed Dexter and I was like 
" :? I gained weight..."
"  Dexter gained weight!"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I totally know that feeling. I would run in a wheel too. I just need one that is big enough so my back doesn't bend while I run lolz


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha I feel this way too sometimes! I'm like "I wish someone would make me eat healthy meals every night! And that I loved to run for hours every night!" Oh well. :lol: 

Good luck with your weight loss though! It's tough, but totally worth it. I'm actually off to the gym now - woo!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:lol: I got some REALLY funny results when I did a google image search for "Human hamster wheel".


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm the same way! Well, not that I'm trying to get Delia to gain any, she's a good size. Still, I totally want somebody to serve me a balanced meal every day, give me everything I want, and then accept just because I'm cute! :lol:


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

They make wheels for cats: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&suge ... a=N&tab=wi :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ha ha my cats are too old and fat to use a wheel they would just look at me and laugh like "dad you're funny, but don't expect me on that thing" lol. there was a guy in a wheel on that site with the cat wheels and they do have the human wheels sometimes at parks that are kinda like the bucket wheels, but open on both sides. i'm way too lazy to go to a park just to play on a wheel though and the kids might look at me kinda funny  i hear ya though i keep gaining weight/fat instead of losing what i need to and bulking up. the doctors hate it cuz my choloesterol sucks now, but what are ya gonna do i'm just a fat boy


----------

